# ¿dibujo del Orcad 3D?



## hermenegildo (Jul 27, 2007)

hola a todos........quisiera que alguien me explicara si el Orcad tiene facilidad para crear dibujos en 3D, y cuales son los pasos ya que varios programas pequeños tienen esa facilidad.
Por que tengo el Orcad 15.7
muchas gracias por adelantado


----------



## joryds (Jul 28, 2007)

Hola hermeneqildo, sobre orcad en 3D yo encontre en la pagina principal de orcad algo como un programa adicional que se refiere a CADENCE 3D DESIGN VIEWER lo que observe en un PDF que muestra es algunas caracteristicas y unas figuras, para enviarte el pdf completo coloca algun correo o busca en la pagina de orcad.
voy a enviarte una figura de como muestran un chip.

Ahora yo necesito un favor, para ver si me ayudas con los pasos para instalar el orcad 15.7
Saludos


----------



## hermenegildo (Sep 6, 2008)

jory16 gracias por el dato la instalacion del 15.7 es un poco engorroso pero te  envio una lista 
ya que es un poco largo enviame tu mail para comunicarnos cosa que si llegas a instalarlo  lo ponemos en el forum para todos los usuarios saludos


----------

